
What are your favourite “web 1.0” websites? - norepicycle
I&#x27;ve learned a great amount from Piero Scaruffi&#x27;s encyclopedic music history website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.scaruffi.com&#x2F;<p>Robert Braeunig runs an orbital mechanics site: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.braeunig.us&#x2F;space&#x2F;orbmech.htm
======
djezer
This might not be what you're looking for, but this is a very old site that
has never changed. It's a french language page call "perdu.com" which simply
means "lost". The content simply translates to "You are here" with an arrow
and an "X" to mark the spot. It's not usefull in any way, but it always makes
smile.

